# Automatic virtual copy when softproofing



## Chris Percival (Aug 11, 2013)

I noticed an unexpected behavior today when soft-proofing an image and using the automatically generated virtual copy.  The 'before/after' function works as expected on the automatically generated virtual copy.  That is the 'before' is the image as processed when the virtual copy was made and the 'after' reflects further processing.  But I find that the ORIGINAL (non-virtual copy) image behaves the same way; the 'before' is presented as the image when the virtual copy is made.  I expected the 'before' to be the same as before the virtual copy was made.

Doesn't seem right...is it?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 12, 2013)

Which version are you on now Chris?  There have been some changes between LR4 and 5, so it's a crucial bit of information on this occasion.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 13, 2013)

Victoria,

I am now using 5.0.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 13, 2013)

With soft-proofing and the Before/After view active, change the pop-up on the toolbar to Before State and you'll get the behaviour you're expecting.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 13, 2013)

Victoria,

The problem is not in the softproof mode, but with the results of using the softproof mode and creating the virtual copy for the paper in use.  After that, in normal mode on the original image (labeled 1 of 2), the 'before' preview has become the same as 'after'; 'before' and 'after' are identical.

In addition, the full history is shown, and one can step back through the history.  The 'after' image reflects this, but the 'before' continues to shown the fully processed image.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 13, 2013)

While I think I understand what you're saying, I can't reproduce it. Can you give us a step-by-step recipe?


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 13, 2013)

Furthermore, when the virtual copy is deleted and the history is rolled back, the before preview remains the same.  It appears there is no way to recover the original view of the image in the before/after view.  Of course, in the full view of the image things appear to be OK.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 13, 2013)

In the develop module:

1.  Apply a series of adjustments.  Note that the 'before' and 'after' correctly represent those adjustments.
2.  Press the 's' key, invoking softproofing.  I have done this in the before/after view.  Select the 'before' option on the drop down.
3.  Apply an adjustment, then consent to create a virtual copy.

At this point all four views of the image looks the same, the 'before' and 'after' of the virtual copy and the 'before' and 'after' of the original image.

4. Press 's' to exit softproofing.  The unexpected result is on the original image; the 'before' is the current image at the time the virtual copy was created.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 16, 2013)

Anybody else here.  Can no one reproduce this problem?  Anybody else weigh in on this?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry, I can't reproduce either.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 17, 2013)

I am an experienced user of LR and have been able to resolve issues in the past by searching the forum or flickr.

OK, so I have downloaded a new LR5 package and reinstalled it and get the same results.  I have created a different, more definite, recipe which makes the results more apparent.

In the develop module:

1.  Select a color image and choose the before/after mode.
2.  Select b/w treatment.
3.  Select soft proof ('s' or checking the box).
4.  Select 'before' in the pull down menu.
5.  Adjust sat in to a high number the split tone menu.  This will create a strong magenta cast to the after image.
6.  Choose to 'create a proof copy' in the popup.
7.  Using the left arrow key, scroll to the original image.

At this point I would expect the proof copy to show a b/w image on the left and a colored copy on the right, as it does.

Using the left arrow key to scroll to the original image, I expect the image on the left to be the original color image and the right image to be the b/w image.  But, the left image is the current image on the proof copy, that is, the split toned magenta image.

I also see a flash of the original image on the left for the original copy when scrolling back and forth from the original to the copy.  This behaviour is apparent whether soft proofing is selected or not.

And, the net result is that the proper preview for the before is not available for the image being processed for other export.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks to your more detailed instructions, I have been able to reproduce the problem.  At first I thought it might be an OSX problem and not a Windows problem.  I think all of us have been trying to really understand the steps necessary to replicate the problem  

In Step 6 I don't get the popup.  (I may have dismissed this when it first appeared and selected automatic creation) OK 
I have tested this in Windows (where I do get the popup) and in OSX 10.8


Your Step 7 
7. Using the left arrow key, scroll to the original image
Actually scrolls to the previous image. Scrolling back the shows both a before and after images as magenta.  i think you may be right about the bug.  I think the bug is interpreting the switch using the left arrow key as a develop step when it is not. Therefore both the Before State and the Proof preview State are showing the magenta cast 
i can replicate this in Windows too.

It is not necessary to re-import the original I can reset the image to the predevelop state and everything clears up. I can also revert to an earlier history step and the original image returns to that state.  Creating the Magenta caste or B&W  and not necessarily both  are just mechanisms to demonstrate clearly the Before State and the Proof Preview states.  I think this happens on more subtle changes too It is just not as noticable.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 18, 2013)

OK, now I see it.....most of the time. Sometimes the problem doesn't occur but I haven't been able to work out why. A couple of observations:

1. Obviously exiting the Soft Proofing mode before selecting the original image prevents the problem.
2. But with Soft Proofing still enabled, it doesn't have to be the left arrow key to trigger the problem, selecting the original image via the filmstrip also triggers it.
3. In my case, once soft proofing has been dismissed, the magenta image persists as the "before" state of the original no matter where in the history step I select. Even the import step shows the magenta image as "before". Resetting the image also has no effect, "before" continues to be the magenta image (agreed, it doesn't have to be a split-tone change in step 5, but this one works well for ease of identification).
4. "Normal" before/after views can be restored by selecting the "Import" step in the history panel, right-clicking on it and choose "Copy History Step Settings to Before".

In one of the tests that I ran, I managed to completely erase the entire history, even the "Imported on..." step. Haven't been able to reproduce though...


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> In one of the tests that I ran, I managed to completely erase the entire history, even the "Imported on..." step. Haven't been able to reproduce though...


 a bug none the less and something that needs to be reported by all three of us.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim, you've described the problem well.  I noticed this problem with considerably more subtle processing using the controls in the Basic panel.

But, when I first posted here, I thought the 'before' view of the original image was taking on the current state at the time the virtual copy was made, not the state after further processing on the virtual copy.  And in fact that is what I'm seeing if I turn off soft proofing before selecting the original image.

This is a pretty complicated bug to describe so I hope the bug can be reported by referencing this thread.  In fact, how does one report a LR bug?  Is it done through this forum?

Thank you both,

Chris


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2013)

Bugs are reported to Adobe through the link at the top of our page. http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family  It is probably sufficient to include the steps you listed in Comment 11 in the Bug report. The immportant thing to note for the Adobe personnel assigned to test are the repeatable steps necessary to disclose the bug.

If you report the bug, then link us to the bug report, then Jim and I can add comments to that report to support your statements.  The more people that raise the issues with Adobe the more likely it will get a higher priority in the queue.


----------



## Chris Percival (Aug 18, 2013)

Cletus,

Thanks...here's the link to the report I submitted:


http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...soft_proofing_and_auto_creation_of_proof_copy

Chris


----------



## kleintype (Jun 22, 2015)

In the following quote, under #6,  you wrote that you "selected automatic creation" for the proof copy.  Would you be able to specifically tell me how I can go into my LR 5.7 catalog and "undo "select automatic creation?"  I am finding it very annoying to have virtual copies created while I am editing in soft proofing.  I have searched the forums to try to find the way to turn off the automatic creation of proof copies.  I hope you can help me. 

Thanks so much.



clee01l said:


> Thanks to your more detailed instructions, I have been able to reproduce the problem.  At first I thought it might be an OSX problem and not a Windows problem.  I think all of us have been trying to really understand the steps necessary to replicate the problem
> 
> In Step 6 I don't get the popup.  (I may have dismissed this when it first appeared and selected automatic creation) OK
> I have tested this in Windows (where I do get the popup) and in OSX 10.8
> ...


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi kleintype and welcome to the forum.

Perhaps you have checked the "Don't show again" box in the dialog shown below and it is now defaulting to creating VCs. I think you will have to click the "Reset all warning dialogs" in the Lightroom Preferences  "General" tab to get it back.

This dialog is not one of the clearest but I think clicking "Make This a Proof" will apply the changes to the current image and not make a new VC.

-louie


----------

